# Weird problem with router, windows 7 and torrents



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, after two days of intensive search of similar problems in internet I ended up deciding to post, since I couldnt fin a solution to this problem... here is the problem and what I've done so far attemping to solve it:

- All was working greatly and suddenly two days ago flashget stopped dowloading - it was dowloading in fastest speed and now it wont get faster than 1kb... 

*I tested with other torrent files, and problem persisted, tried with other torrent client as well, but nothing...
*I unistalled and reinstalled it, nothing
*Fixed registry, run antivirus exhaustive scan, run spyware scan, nothing... all perfect.
*Deactivated all firewalls (windows, router, antivirus), and nothing. Anyway this wasnt supposed to be needed since the configuration of these didnt changed, and I used to be able to download perfectly...
*Checked if some configuration about ports changed... but it was all as before.
*Checked ports with some internet pages ( Open Port Check Tool ) and all the ports are supposed to be closed, but I still can use internet browsers perfectly, and dunno why the ports got closed since nothing in the config has changed...

Some more data about my pc... its a notebook, windows 7 home basic, my router is a Encore ENDSL-A2+WIGX2_V2.

Well I hope you can help me, Thanks =)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

When it comes problems with torrents we aren't going to be of any help here.
It falls under the same rules about P2P questions in our forum rules.

Also FlashGet is known to contain malware.

BG


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I also cant download from rapidshare or megaupload, those arent torrents :S you also cant help me on that?

The thing is that its not about the torrent, its something that is blocking my entire pc on the downloading area... I dont really understand why :S


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think rapidshare/megaupload fall in the category as torrents

Your IP could be blocking them. Contact your ISP and ask.

Also if it a work PC or school PC they could be blocking them.

BG


----------

